# Salt Fork



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Heading over to Salt Fork at the end of April. I have never been on the lake before, but I was hoping to get over there and do some crappie fishing. Anyone have any advice on the best places or ways to fish. I know y'all won't give up your favorite spots but a few good starters would be apprieciated. Also, anyone else looking to be there around the same time? I've been on this site for a couple or three years and never managed to meet up with anyone. I'll be there on April 24th-28th. Hope to see ya out there.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

never really crappie fished but if your planning to do some catfishing ill join up with you and soak a few lines


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

flattiesinohio, do you fish all day, or just in the evening/night? I'll be going with 5 other guys so I doubt I'll be able to drag them off the crappie during the day, but if you go out late, then I'm up for it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

standard crappie tactics will work but troll 12-18 foot of water will get the keepers there... put in at the dam and fish the bank to the left that takes you to cabin bay...lots of contour changes and watch you ff!!! there are rocks bigger than your boat all along the shore and you can kill your lower unit!!!


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

HookUpFishOn said:


> flattiesinohio, do you fish all day, or just in the evening/night? I'll be going with 5 other guys so I doubt I'll be able to drag them off the crappie during the day, but if you go out late, then I'm up for it.


i fish both day and night.....day time is when i mostly fish for bait thought at night i set poles for flatheads....i wouldnt mind fishing for some crappies thought i got one out of peidmont last year that was 13 1/2 inches while out with a friend bass fishing


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

HookUp, you will be there at a good time !! The Crappies usually spawn in there around the first week of May ( if the weather is right ). They should be up in shallow water around the covered bridge area by that time. Go after them with minnows under a bobber around all the stumps that are in that area. Will you have a boat? If not, I fish off the docks at the cabin ramp when I dont take mine out. Use jigs tipped with minnows on the flat in front of the docks. I am taking my first weeks vacation the last week of April just to Crappie fish Salt Fork. The first saturday in May they have a big Crappie tourney there and I have found most of the fish have spawned by then.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

wave warrior, what do you troll with? We usually just use the minnow under the bobber in other lakes.

flatties, I'll bug you more when we get a litlle closer to the trip. Hopefully we'll be able to set something up. I've never actually caught a flathead, only channels. It would be interesting to hook in to one of those monsters.

tiny tim, we'll be out of a boat. I'll be praying for good weather and warm enough waters to get 'em spawning. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

orange/gold cicada...small/med rappala shadrap...3/8 vibe seems best but others will do...like tim says they will likely spawn early may but late april they will be in that 12-18' of water staging erea...lots of crappie there but the size isnt what it used to be in general...keep in mind this is imo the best inland lake in ohio!!! muskie and saugeye are avail as well as smallies and lg mouth!!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The Crappie size sure isnt what it used to be ! You can catch a ton of fish, but finding the good ones can take a while. Like Wave Warrior said about the Saugeyes, I get a lot of them when fishing jigs for Crappies. We sometime leave with a limit of them and no keeper Crappies.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks again, everyone. I plan on bringing at least two poles capable of landing one of those big toothy critters as well. I'll post again closer to time, and see if anyone will be there.

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

hey T TIM anything going on down at salt fork under pass on I-77 .at the calvert .a buddy of mine has a cabin on chambers rd . thinking of going down thursday . give me a holer .

thanks jim:G


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

10 days until take off. We'll be getting there on thursday, the 1st and staying through Monday. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## Smokeem (Apr 22, 2008)

will be there the 2nd till the 4th, hopeing to get into some crappie and saugeye if the bite is on


----------



## Smokeem (Apr 22, 2008)

Also, i was up there same time last year ( 1st weekend in may) unfortunatley i didn't bring my boat, however around the docks by the marina we killed the crappie (about 75 in two days between four of us) we were using light slip-bobbers and pink or chartrues jigg heads tipped with minnows. They were in shallow (for spawn) clinging to the poles from the dock......were not hitting very hard but a very slow retrieve was able to entice them


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Careful smokeem, the crappie should be on, but there is a Saugeye tournament going on there that weekend. May get crowded for the eyes. We'll be staying in the campsite A and fishing out of two boats. A white/green crestliner w/90HP Johnson and another boat yet to be announced. If your on the lake and see us, stop by!

Dan


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

There are two of us going down on Wednesday for fishing and hunthing. I have been hunting there for about 20 years and I can give you some help. If you like, email me at [email protected] and we can hook up. Gonna hunt and fish all weekend. We are staying in town at a hotel and will be late evening, say 9-10 pm until Sunday afternoon. I know some good crappie spots and where to catch saugeye and musky. Thats what we are gonna target. There is a musky tourney thiss weekend and it is only $12 to join. Too bad we can't make it for that... Latr


----------



## Smokeem (Apr 22, 2008)

Hookup- Im aware of the tournament, dont really care as this will be my first outing of the season (just going to be getting out of school) ill be up there friday afternoon, dont know if im gonna make it on the lake friday, but i will be out on saturday and sunday- 16ft sea nymph w/ 25 hp evinrude, staying at a friends cabin- not sure where, anyway good luck and hope to run into ya


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

me neither! I'll be out fair weather or foul. Friday, saturday, sunday. The other boat's a blue ebtide, but I forget the motor. I'll probably be on that one!


----------



## Smokeem (Apr 22, 2008)

Two Days till cast off.....pretty excited....anyone hear any word how the lake is doing? Clear/muddy. Cold front just came through dayton but it shouldn't effect the fishing too much ( i hope not) suppose to be decent this weekend


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah, Dayton's been pretty cool the past couple days. The weather reports are saying showers friday, saturday, sunday. As long as there isn't lightning, I'll be out there! Check out this thread: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=92204
If you'll be out, you'll think twice about the lightning, too! See you on the water

Damny


----------



## Smokeem (Apr 22, 2008)

Unfortunatley just found out i might not be able to get out on the boat......been in school and me and my brother co-own the boat and he hasnt done maintnance on it for the spring- also the kids im going with would rather consume cold beverages then fish......if im not on the boat i will be fishing out of the marina for crappie about miday saturday and sunday.....really upset right now but what are ya gonna do


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Even worse bad news! My trip has been cancelled. 2 sick men, and a sick baby. Oh well, guess it's back to the daily grind.

Damny


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks to Tiny Tim and a nice day at saltfork! some nice eaters


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

need a report on salt fork at the main ramp i haven't fish there i was wondering if somebody would help me out and what to use.thank you.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

I prefer CPR. Catch, Photo, Release. The crappie are up tight to shore. We killed on Sunday in 63 degree water about 1 foot down and 1 foot from shore. Seen some huge LM come out of the spillway along with way to many guppie size saugeye. Lots of luck...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just finished deleting a few posts on this thread due to verbal attacks which are a clear violation of the OGF guidelines. I am sure that those people who were involved know who they are so I am not going to bother sending any further PM explaining the situation.

The bottom line is that someone posted a picture of some fish that he caught and kept. What he did was legal and did not warrant any verbal attacks.

Since it appears that HookUpFishOn has received his help and the trip has passed I don't see anything more that needs discussed here.


----------

